# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  I have multiple problems

## amphib

My axolotl I thought was doing fine until tonight. I noticed that he has yawned twice in the 40 min iv been up here and also he appears to have gulp water a few time and he's been flicking his gills often. Also every now and then he'll raise his hind legs up and I dont know why please help.
ammonia-0.25
nitrite-0
Nitrate-between 5-0
ph-6 




PS a few nights ago i also noticed that he was sliding on the glass but that only happened that once

----------


## amphib

Nevermind he's appears to be fine now

----------


## stupot1610

> Nevermind he's appears to be fine now


It sounds fine, don't worry about it. You should join Caudata.org - it's a site for tailed amphibians, with a huge axolotl section, owned by the same person who has this site, John Clare.

stuart

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Lol those are just symptoms of a normal, perfectly healthy and bored axolotl..

I asked the same questions half a year ago when i started haha

----------

